
“Talk is cheap. Show me the code.” (2000) - rishabhd
https://lkml.org/lkml/2000/8/25/132
======
hodgesrm
Great quote. You should put (2000) in the title.

------
wpietri
So how did this turn out? Did he show the code?

~~~
lowry
Looking at the github of Jamie Lokier [1]... He probably did not ;-) [1]
[https://github.com/jlokier](https://github.com/jlokier)

------
moocowtruck
I can't dammit it's inside my microprocessor!

